

Show HN: Markdown to HTML Converter - EdJiang
http://markdowntohtml.com/

======
EdJiang
I was writing in a lot of Markdown, and didn't want to edit our CMS to support
Markdown -- so I was doing a lot of converting from Markdown to HTML.

Most tools require a few extra clicks to convert Markdown into HTML -- and I
wanted something really simple. Here it is.

It has the side effect of helping you play around with and learn HTML, if
you're familiar with Markdown.

